# Your Strengths and weaknesses?



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Forget SA for a moment and think what are your strengths and weaknesses that you might have experienced/figured out going through your life.

Mine are as below, these might not be 100% true but I tried to realize my past.

Strengths :
- daring to undertake big, complex projects or anything like that
- I seek a purpose in anything I do
- I seek depth and quality in anything I do
- Will never bother to work hard
- Sensitive 
- I Listen to people
- Always want to love my friends and try making more
- I can make up my personality to suit a given situation
- Can think in a broader sense

Weaknesses:
- I get addicted to anything easily
- I Get emotional easily
- Way too much negative thoughts
- Indecisive sometimes
- Slightly stubborn I guess 
- Will not do walk-the-talk sometimes


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Something that comes to my mind.

Strengths:

- Optimistic
- Empathetic
- Above average IQ, good math skills
- When I do something I do it really well. 
- I don't get angry easily
- Good listener

Weaknesses:

- Poor memory
- Poor practical, how-stuff-works intelligence
- Often too lazy to do stuff
- I'm not very assertive, I get mislead too easily
- I could be much more emotional (I mean I'm too much like a traditional Finnish man who never shows his emotions to others)


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Strength's+

Im unbelievably strong
Im very humble
Im great looking
I have great stamina
Im very loving
Im very aware
I have strong desires to experience many things
High intelligence

Weakness's-

"I dont have any"

I dont _feel_


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Strengths: loving, acceptfull, humble, intelligent, disciplined, positive, kind, understanding, thankfull, stamina, simple, empathic, good will, pacifistic, hopefull, helpfull, humoristic, tolerant, responsible....

Weaknesses: doubting too much, too careful, not flexible, not too enthousiastic, could have more self esteem/trust and pureness. 

Always some things to work on and improve


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Strengths:

- Positive
- Enthousiastic about almost everything
- Very easy going
- Passionate about the things I love
- Helpful and willing to give advice
- Creative
- Curious
- Precise and ambitious
- Fair and just (most of the times)

Weaknesses

- Get too attached to things (memories)
- Expect too much of others
- Can't handle fights (I show no emotions until the shock is over, I don't cry, which isn't healthy)
- Push myself too much 
- Get scared easily
- Don't take risks
- Get addicted real fast


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Strength:

Strong minded
Infinite will power
Can take on any emotional pain

Weaknesses:

Vomiting
Speaking
Insulting others


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for this thread. It's great.

Strengths:
I'm brave
I take risks
I'm a hard worker
I have a good sense of humor
I'm a survivor
I like people
I'm independent

Weaknesses
I doubt myself
I'm too self involved
I eat too much junk food
I don't manage my time well.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Strengths
-I'm independent
-I'm somewhat knowledgeable
-I'm self-sufficient
-I'm ambitious
-I'm rational

Weaknesses
-I'm lazy
-I'm self destructive
-I'm paranoid
-I'm insecure
-I'm doubtful
-I'm clumsy
-I'm naive
-I'm unstable
-I'm bitter
-I'm cold


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Interested thread, love seeing how we differ in these areas

Strengths:

- Quick learner
- Quick do-er
- Always wanting to help
- Creative
- Spontaneous
- Very Open minded (can also be a weakness sometimes)
- Risk taker when doing something
- Will always take initiative when doing something
- Stronger than I look
- Stronger emotionally
- Will always look for ways to improve myself
- Intuitive
- Can see a situation from many perspectives
- Finally learnt how to express acknowledgement of other people's feelings , especially women

Weakness

- Not a risk taker vocally, I play it way too safe
- Will rarely initiate conversation
- Extremely bad timekeeping


If this were a few years ago, there may have been a lot more weaknesses where the are strengths.

A friend of mine thinks self improvement is bs. I've certainly proved him wrong.


----------

